# ADA and ANSI A117.1 Differences



## jar546 (Jan 16, 2012)

I know there has been an attempt to try paralleling ADA and the ANSI A117.1.

Just off the top of my head in differences were the vertical grab bar requirement of ANSI that was not in ADA and the clear floor space of the water closet.

How more alike are we, or what are the current differences between the requirements of the two?

I know that the IBC Ch 11 tells us what has to be accessible and the ANSI A117.1 tells us how to do it.  I am specifically talking about the "how" portion of the codes vs the when although that information would also be appreciated.


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 16, 2012)

Not that I'm promoting ICC, but they do have a course if taught by Jay Woodward, discusses some of those differences.  The course is reviewing the significant changes within the A117.1 standard, but Jay does compare it to the 2010 ADA.

The location of the toilet paper dispenser is another difference between the two.


----------



## imhotep (Jan 16, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I know there has been an attempt to try paralleling ADA and the ANSI A117.1.Just off the top of my head in differences were the vertical grab bar requirement of ANSI that was not in ADA and the clear floor space of the water closet.
> 
> How more alike are we, or what are the current differences between the requirements of the two?
> 
> I know that the IBC Ch 11 tells us what has to be accessible and the ANSI A117.1 tells us how to do it.  I am specifically talking about the "how" portion of the codes vs the when although that information would also be appreciated.


Here is a link to a good resource.

http://www.access-board.gov/ada-aba/comparison/comparison.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Jan 16, 2012)

imhotep said:
			
		

> Here is a link to a good resource.http://www.access-board.gov/ada-aba/comparison/comparison.pdf


Per footnotes

ADAAG ----Published in the Federal Register on July 23, 2004

DOJ Standards for Accessible Design2----- 28 CFR Part 36, App. A, July 1, 1994 Edition.

2003 International Building Code and 2004 Supplement (referencing ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003)

Not up to date


----------



## imhotep (Jan 16, 2012)

Right you are.  Are you aware of a comparable publication ?


----------



## brudgers (Jan 16, 2012)

Keep in mind that the ADA was modified based on IBC 2003.


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 17, 2012)

imhotep said:
			
		

> Right you are.  Are you aware of a comparable publication ?


Try this link, scroll down to "free matrix" - http://www.iccsafe.org/safety/pages/accessibility-1.aspx


----------

